# Are you guys working now at COVID-19 virus days?



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Are you guys working now at COVID-19 virus days ? 

If you self-employed and not controlled by your boss - do you still go out ? 

For last 2 days I say no to all my calls and stay home. Luckily I didn't get real emergency calls - just change faucets and toilets. What do you do if you get burst pipe call - would you go ?

I am in Toronto, Canada.

What do you do these days guys ?

Stay safe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I just put on my full protection suit....


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*staying home*

Not that busy. When a price shopper customer called me up that told me I was too expensive last time and now he has a stopped up main line. I did not respond he has no loyalty to me and will always look for the best price. So he is no priority to me.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm just doing mainlines right now; and even with that im being selective. My county only has 11 confirmed cases so far.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well here in new york......Im not so much worried to catch the virus as said before our immune systems are better than most, if you are healthy..but even some people with underlying conditions have recovered...
im good to catch up on a list of projects and not run around in the public...
im going to guess every state has alot more cases than they know about, but that is a good thing as that will dilute the mortality rate by a large amount...
when this is all over most people that have plumbing work needed will have it done and then there will be more than can be handled...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Here in indy, I have noticed that most people are just happy that we have not shut down and have not questioned a thing about price or when we can get out to their home........

I just ask if everyone is ok at the house we are going to ..... thinking about starting to wear a mask but have not started that yet....

One fellow we installed a water heater for last month and have yet to see a check from hm,,, then he calls me on last wednesday and says he wants a water softener.... I ask him about the water heater bill and he has the nerve to ask me if he can make monthly payments for BOTH items.....:vs_laugh:

I just am not going to become someones bank for the next 2 years to get money out of them... I told him to put it on a master card cause I am not gonna be hung out forever waiting to get paid


IMHO, the bottom is gonna totally fall out , 
and its gonna end up being fooking mess
but I am not going to barter for plumbing service either..

unless someone wants to trade their 1911 45 cal pistol for a new toilet..:devil3:

also went out this weekend and bought a new M+P 15-22 rifle from smith and wesson..... I got plenty of ammo for it..and I will probably take it down to my office and riddle a bunch of holes in an old water heater for fun.. 

Its only a 22 but looks real mean

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCPj3x-Kl0ugCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAH


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Here in indy, I have noticed that most people are just happy that we have not shut down and have not questioned a thing about price or when we can get out to their home........
> 
> I just ask if everyone is ok at the house we are going to ..... thinking about starting to wear a mask but have not started that yet....
> 
> ...





dont fool yourself a .22 long rifle is a very lethal round on a human..shot placement is critical though.....
and you can put a brick of ammo in your hand to take along with you..you cant do that with .223....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Two jobs yesterday and two look at’s. Main line tomorrow and at least three jobs Wednesday. I’m supposed to be off tomorrow to watch the kid, but I have a college house backing up. Drop the kid off at mommies work, do the job, pick him up, supply house and home.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dont fool yourself a .22 long rifle is a very lethal round on a human..shot placement is critical though.....
> and you can put a brick of ammo in your hand to take along with you..you cant do that with .223....



I went down to my office on Sat afternoon to clean out my truck and shoot the rifle in the back building and I took a brick of 22s with me.... I get there and a police officer is sitting in the parking lot 100 feet away from my building , I thought that the muffled sound might carry that far so I had to put the whole thing on hold until another day......:crying: 
We got a drug dealer living on the corner a block down from us and this guy is just doing his job trying to get them to move on.... I dont want to bother him or him bother me..

I agree that the 22 round is lethal enough and its dog dirt cheap.... I know that I would not want to be shot with a hollow point 22. 
Even in this ammo crisis you can get 500 count bricks of them for around 25 dollars.... at least for now...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Two jobs yesterday and two look at’s. Main line tomorrow and at least three jobs Wednesday. I’m supposed to be off tomorrow to watch the kid, but I have a college house backing up. Drop the kid off at mommies work, do the job, pick him up, supply house and home.




They claim it is wise these days to take your shoes off and clothes off when you come home at the door..... Spray down the shoes and wash the clothes....
That is what I have been doing....

be careful


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Not sure if I should shut down or remain open. If I work I don't qualify for the government check (with taxes taken off maybe around 400$/week net ). If I work I still have to pay close to 40% in taxes and that means if I only get 1-2 service calls a week(1 hour jobs) I'm basically working for free.

I guess I'll see this week if the calls dwindle any further.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I went down to my office on Sat afternoon to clean out my truck and shoot the rifle in the back building and I took a brick of 22s with me.... I get there and a police officer is sitting in the parking lot 100 feet away from my building , I thought that the muffled sound might carry that far so I had to put the whole thing on hold until another day......:crying:
> We got a drug dealer living on the corner a block down from us and this guy is just doing his job trying to get them to move on.... I dont want to bother him or him bother me..
> 
> I agree that the 22 round is lethal enough and its dog dirt cheap.... I know that I would not want to be shot with a hollow point 22.
> Even in this ammo crisis you can get 500 count bricks of them for around 25 dollars.... at least for now...



I usually can buy .22s for about 3 to 4 cents around...now all that cheap ammo is gone and its around 6 to 10 cents or more a round..im stocked on .22 but always keep an eye on prices...
https://www.targetsportsusa.com/22-long-rifle-ammo-c-202.aspx


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Not sure if I should shut down or remain open. If I work I don't qualify for the government check (with taxes taken off maybe around 400$/week net ). If I work I still have to pay close to 40% in taxes and that means if I only get 1-2 service calls a week(1 hour jobs) I'm basically working for free.
> 
> I guess I'll see this week if the calls dwindle any further.


what if you did both? only work for cash no receipts and collect govmnt check...or you dont want togo to jail?


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Im wanting work.. other companies not wanting to take calls... Were a larger with around 10 guys..


calls are slow, but i still got 20 hours O.T over the weekend.. Its really day by day.. 



I really don't care what the call is Ill go do it.. If i feel like im in anymore danger than usual i got full ppe .. googles.. P100 respirator fit tested.. tyvek suites... gallons of bleach.. alcohol.. hand sanitzer... Quats...


I had all this stufff before the pandemic.. need it for regular times in social assistance apartments


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Im wanting work.. other companies not wanting to take calls... Were a larger with around 10 guys..
> 
> 
> calls are slow, but i still got 20 hours O.T over the weekend.. Its really day by day..
> ...


The government has pumped everything possible into me from’97-‘01, including anthrax and malaria. Plumbing and drain cleaning for 16 years. 

I’d be the person who gets it and doesn’t know it. 

I’m more concerned about my customers than myself.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> The government has pumped everything possible into me from’97-‘01, including anthrax and malaria. Plumbing and drain cleaning for 16 years.
> 
> I’d be the person who gets it and doesn’t know it.
> 
> I’m more concerned about my customers than myself.



I totally get that.. Our Canadian health officials saying wearing a mask is a great way of protecting others around you not really yourself.. I wear gloves 100% of time because I do any ways and I wear a mask now too not for me, but usually for them.. Still have to remind people to stand back a couple feet though.. I Never like people too close to me anyways socially awkward like that.. I have no problem with people watching as they may be interested just don't sit on my shoulders while I'm working lol..


the ppe is for other occupational hazards.. mold asbestos silica Cat dander( highly allergic to cats), fecal matter, volatile chemicals Lye, Sulphuric acid, whatever concoctions they have got brewing in drain Ie. Chlorine Gas diesel fumes what have you


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I worked 9hrs today. Last week I was shy maybe 2 regular hours but I got a little ot on some other days. The week before I was like 20 hours shy but got like 12hrs ot. They have been paying us guys even for the regular hours we don't work. Anything out of normal business hours is ot regardless of your regular hours.


We did lay off 7 helpers though. I think it works out great for them though because unemployment will give them like 60%, They don't have much on bills/responsibility, and if they have any where with all they will do odd jobs like cleaning up leaves and painting. I know at least a couple of them keep their noses to the stone.











.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> They claim it is wise these days to take your shoes off and clothes off when you come home at the door..... Spray down the shoes and wash the clothes....
> That is what I have been doing...be careful






It's always been wise to do that. I find that regardless of how clean or messy a person's house is, very, very, few of them actually wash their hands. They will diddle themselves and go cook dinner.




At the very least assume every surface in a person's house has boogers on it. If not from them, than from their kids. How often do teenagers masturbate? You wanna touch stuff in anyone's bathroom without gloves?





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dont forget the giant size can of raid for the houses with walls that move.....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dont forget the giant size can of raid for the houses with walls that move.....



I got the scotsmen doing highland dancing to shew the roaches off.. But your right need some nerve agents in the arsenal to ward off the insects.. 



who knows what the government will do next aerial vaccinations? microchips....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had 2 small jobs last week, had 4 today but nothing the rest of the week so far. I’m sure something will come up though.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got a landlord so damned pissed at me today. A tenant called me last week and I tried to unclog a toilet but there was something lodged tight. She said she would pay but if I had to pull the toilet to stop and she would ask the LL. I wrote down the toilet wasn't working right and it needed to be replaced.

Well I couldn't get it out got paid and left. So this LL threw a tantrum at me on the phone I didn't pull the toilet, the price was horrendous, it would only take 10 minutes, it costs 5$ etc etc. Over and over he was outraged about the fee and that I wrote it should be replaced but it could be fixed for 12$....

Whatever dude she paid me and it's between you two I did what was asked within the budget. I bet he's going to leave negative feedback and I wouldn't be surprised if he files a formal complaint to the kangaroo court.:gun_bandana:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> I got a landlord so damned pissed at me today. A tenant called me last week and I tried to unclog a toilet but there was something lodged tight. She said she would pay but if I had to pull the toilet to stop and she would ask the LL. I wrote down the toilet wasn't working right and it needed to be replaced.
> 
> Well I couldn't get it out got paid and left. So this LL threw a tantrum at me on the phone I didn't pull the toilet, the price was horrendous, it would only take 10 minutes, it costs 5$ etc etc. Over and over he was outraged about the fee and that I wrote it should be replaced but it could be fixed for 12$....
> 
> Whatever dude she paid me and it's between you two I did what was asked within the budget. I bet he's going to leave negative feedback and I wouldn't be surprised if he files a formal complaint to the kangaroo court.:gun_bandana:





I'd tell him the tenant was my customer and she did not want to continue further.. If you would like to hire me then it'll be 150 per hour two hour minimum plus parts and travel see what he says lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In rare cases I get paid from the tenant! Usually a prearranged deal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I'd tell him the tenant was my customer and she did not want to continue further.. If you would like to hire me then it'll be 150 per hour two hour minimum plus parts and travel see what he says lol





OpenSights said:


> In rare cases I get paid from the tenant! Usually a prearranged deal.



Oh I told him the agreement between me and her was that she was paying 1 hour of work and not pulling the toilet and or using the snake to cable the line. That's what I did and she paid. Agreement fulfilled.

I find that the majority of LL are really not sane in the head and think they are gods or something and can condescend on you. Whatever I went and took a long ride after that and I had a lot of fun.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Filed for unemployment.

Work has been slow so I will wait it out for a little while. I am a sole proprietor contractor and have not paid into workman's comp. But because of Covid19 I may be eligible. See what happens if I get it great if not I will survive.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Off today cleaning house, and making dinner for the wife will be a nice change for her shes stuck in a office in a high stress situation so will be nice for her to come home to do nothing..


My back also has been messed up for a couple weeks, from yanking cables on a infested sewer.. So nice to relax for me too.. job may come in later but we will see..


hard times now.. but have faith it will pick itself back up again... everyone stay strong


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Went with the Mrs. to vote this a.m. 6 ft. spacing cops at the door.


They let us keep the pen:thumbup:


Burst hot water line in a closet above an electric water heater, pays for my day.


Brined 5 1/2# venison hind quarter, have half in the crock pot and am making the dry rub for the pastrami(the other half). Be smoking that tomorrow in the Big Green Egg.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Went with the Mrs. to vote this a.m. 6 ft. spacing cops at the door.
> 
> 
> They let us keep the pen:thumbup:
> ...



ok now we are talking.. are you corn-beefing the venison? I have pickled venison hearts and they come out great, my next step was to corn-beef some venison and make both pastrami and plain corn-beef out of the hams...
so whats your recipe for brining? lets see your smoker?


mods maybe move this post only to the recipe thread for continuation???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Filed for unemployment.
> 
> Work has been slow so I will wait it out for a little while. I am a sole proprietor contractor and have not paid into workman's comp. But because of Covid19 I may be eligible. See what happens if I get it great if not I will survive.


I got my name in the system, but they’re still trying to figure out how to file. I got to the point where you enter your employer number. Tried putting my SSN, but it’s not enough digits.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Today actually was busy! I had 6 drains in 4 locations. My Master had one job and one look at.


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

I’m a one man show and for a couple of weeks I slowed down as everyone was cancelling remodels. 
Now everyone is going stir crazy and doing stuff around the house so my service calls have been booming.
I’m not to worried about the virus. I’m young and have a great immune system and my wife is in health care so we’ve probably already been exposed ha.
But I agree with the one guy that there’s a good chance the bottom falls out completely so unless your sick or underlying issues, you better make that money while you can!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RyanPlumber1982 said:


> I’m a one man show and for a couple of weeks I slowed down as everyone was cancelling remodels.
> Now everyone is going stir crazy and doing stuff around the house so my service calls have been booming.
> *I’m not to worried about the virus. I’m young and have a great immune system* and my wife is in health care so we’ve probably already been exposed ha.
> But I agree with the one guy that there’s a good chance the bottom falls out completely so unless your sick or underlying issues, you better make that money while you can!





Well that's a selfish view. What about the at risk people you can transfer the virus to?





I do think people need to stop freaking out, and I certainly wish that all media, politicians, and idiots on the internet would calm down and shut up for a bit.




And for gosh sakes stop buying ALL of the stuff in the store.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Well that's a selfish view. What about the at risk people you can transfer the virus to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well soon when the food gets scarce they will start selling soylent green in the stores....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well soon when the food gets scarce they will start selling soylent green in the stores....


Awesome movie, I wish there were more great movies like it. Nowadays it's all about cheesy remakes. However I love the new Alien(prometheus line) and the Blade runner sequel.


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

Well yeah if I started having symptoms or anything like that, then I would shut it down and quarantine to protect others.
Just simply saying the show must go on...with caution.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

People that call for work are asking me if I wear gloves and change them after each job.lol

I usually just tell people I change gloves 10-20 times a day and bath in purell in between jobs.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody bored and doing fun stuff like this yet? :vs_laugh:

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/671157274252673045/697818070567092365/unknown.png


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> People that call for work are asking me if I wear gloves and change them after each job.lol
> 
> I usually just tell people I change gloves 10-20 times a day and bath in purell in between jobs.


If I was asked that I would put on new ones just for them otherwise I re-use them unless they were very dirty. There's only one place I get mine and that part of the city is closed off and last time I checked every single rubber glove of any brand were gone. You can't order them and I'm not sure if I want to risk a 1000$ fine trying to go but maybe if I went with the van and showed all my licensing then maybe they'd let me through.

Hand sanitizer they've been out for weeks. I have enough for a year if used like usual. I did buy baby wipes and doused them in alcohol and keep them in a ziplock bags in every vehicle.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> If I was asked that I would put on new ones just for them otherwise I re-use them unless they were very dirty. There's only one place I get mine and that part of the city is closed off and last time I checked every single rubber glove of any brand were gone. You can't order them and I'm not sure if I want to risk a 1000$ fine trying to go but maybe if I went with the van and showed all my licensing then maybe they'd let me through.
> 
> Hand sanitizer they've been out for weeks. I have enough for a year if used like usual. I did buy baby wipes and doused them in alcohol and keep them in a ziplock bags in every vehicle.



plumbing is an essential business here, so it should be by you, if not then you should get some government $$$$$$.....
Im a semi hoarder when it comes to supplies, when its cheap I buy in quantity...I have plenty of gloves..both latex and nitrile...and I vacuum pack the boxes so they dont dry out, but they should stay good at least for 10 years...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> plumbing is an essential business here, so it should be by you, if not then you should get some government $$$$$$.....
> Im a semi hoarder when it comes to supplies, when its cheap I buy in quantity...I have plenty of gloves..both latex and nitrile...and I vacuum pack the boxes so they dont dry out, but they should stay good at least for 10 years...


My service is essential..

That's an interesting idea to vaccum seal them. Here the gloves I buy are never on sale(from what I remember) 20$ for 50. 

To have a compensation of march you need 15% in losses in sales compared to the average of jan/feb. I can guarantee you in the next months I'll qualify, calls dropped to almost zero since beginning of april.

then 30% in lost revenue in april and may, what you get is a small check like an employee check. Forget about covering both sales taxes and income trimester taxes.

The government is offering up to 40K in interest free loans for small businesses and get to keep up to 10K from it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> My service is essential..
> 
> That's an interesting idea to vaccum seal them. Here the gloves I buy are never on sale(from what I remember) 20$ for 50.
> 
> ...



holy fuk, I bought a case of 6mil black nitrile gloves delivered for about 90 bucks and thats a case of 1000..how the hell do you survive making any $$ in canada?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> holy fuk, I bought a case of 6mil black nitrile gloves delivered for about 90 bucks and thats a case of 1000..how the hell do you survive making any $$ in canada?


Do you start to understand why I get so much drama and price complaints? Survive... Our life's mission is to pay taxes and eat cabbage soup.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Do you start to understand why I get so much drama and price complaints? Survive... Our life's mission is to pay taxes and eat cabbage soup.


well then its time to change location( country) and make money you get to keep...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well then its time to change location( country) and make money you get to keep...


Yep seriously like I said one time if I'd be an American I'd own a lamborghini by now. Maybe a small house and a super car...

I went to check and they dropped the price to 15$/50pk and I can now order them for 8$ in shipping, I'm ordering 4 boxes. I have to say they are latex not cheap nitrile that rip in a second.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Yep seriously like I said one time if I'd be an American I'd own a lamborghini by now. Maybe a small house and a super car...
> 
> I went to check and they dropped the price to 15$/50pk and I can now order them for 8$ in shipping, I'm ordering 4 boxes. I have to say they are latex not cheap nitrile that rip in a second.


nitrile is much stronger than latex of the same mil....you have to compare apples to apples...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Holy crap! 

This is what I use:
https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...100-count/ven6145r/p-1466526362114-c-8066.htm

I think it was a Black Friday deal, but I bought a 500 pack for $50 with shipping.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nitrile is much stronger than latex of the same mil....you have to compare apples to apples...


Never seen nitrile that was thick.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/50-pk-15-mil-large-latex-disposable-glove/A-p8898983e


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Never seen nitrile that was thick.
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/50-pk-15-mil-large-latex-disposable-glove/A-p8898983e





15 mil those are thick, how long does 1 pair last?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> This is what I use:
> https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...100-count/ven6145r/p-1466526362114-c-8066.htm
> ...



WAAAAAAAAY over priced....amazon stopped listing prices for any gloves and masks as they claim its all going for hospitals, I buy alot from websteraunt and its still cheaper than amazon on alot of stuff even paying for shipping

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/la...der-free-textured-gloves-medium/3946101M.html


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Yep seriously like I said one time if I'd be an American I'd own a lamborghini by now. Maybe a small house and a super car...
> 
> I went to check and they dropped the price to 15$/50pk and I can now order them for 8$ in shipping, I'm ordering 4 boxes. I have to say they are latex not cheap nitrile that rip in a second.


 there not in stock but here are the 15 mil latex about $9.29 a box of 50

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/high-risk-latex-exam-gloves-15-mil-medium-blue/3944600M.html


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here you can see all they have in nitrile
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/261/disposable-gloves.html?filter=material:nitrile


and latex
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/261/disposable-gloves.html?filter=material:latex


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 15 mil those are thick, how long does 1 pair last?


I haven't counted but 4-5 jobs until I get a rip or they get very dirty. If i have to pull a toilet they are thrown out the first time. I also use them to do mechanic. The biggest thing is that they fit my hands, all the others I've tried are too tight. I had one box one time and they were a little larger, it felt like putting on comfy slippers. Now they are a little tight.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Ive used those.. gloves tango used.. the price is worth it .. my boss buys the cheapest latex garbage gloves out there.. if they were condoms My house would look like china.. 



i use about 10 pairs for every mainline i do.. when i use the black/blue ones i wash my hands with them on and i can use the camera stuff or whatever.. last a long time.. i always double up my current ones i think he gets a case at a time a box of 100 for like 5 dollars hes getting a "great" deal.. i use a box ever 3 days almost


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Ive used those.. gloves tango used.. the price is worth it .. my boss buys the cheapest latex garbage gloves out there.. if they were condoms My house would look like china..
> 
> 
> 
> i use about 10 pairs for every mainline i do.. when i use the black/blue ones i wash my hands with them on and i can use the camera stuff or whatever.. last a long time.. i always double up my current ones i think he gets a case at a time a box of 100 for like 5 dollars hes getting a "great" deal.. i use a box ever 3 days almost


10 pairs!! they rip or something and you contact dirty stuff through the rips? I put on my latex and then I slip on heavy rubber gloves for the cable. That way i'm never in contact.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

yup they rip but i wear 3 pairs at a time... i changed them usually a couple times during a job.. i wear work gloved obviously handling cables.. when flushing i usually just use the latex.. sometimes you are in contact with a bit of poop...


nothing a bit of soap and water hand sanitser and a bit of bleach cant fix.. when your peeling 50 lbs of sewage soaked wipes you may get some on ya its a part of the job.. I wash my hands about 20 times a day... I moisturize my hands before and after my shower after work..


my heavy duty rubber gloves last maybe 3 -4 days normal use then they have holes in them too


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

Can’t find Nitrile gloves? Here’s a little hack... So I go to Walmart yesterday and by the vitamins and stuff as usual all the cheap latex and nitrile gloves are gone. But if you go back to the auto section, they have the monkey grip black nitrile gloves and we’re fully in stock at least at the Walmart by my house. Cheap too, a 20 pack for $2.50


----------

